# Trading into DVC



## grd (Jul 30, 2008)

I am thinking of buying a timeshare but I would like to be able to trade into DVC occasionally. I understand that this may not always be possible but we could always stay off site if necessary.

I have read that a good quality timeshare should be able to trade to DVC.

My question is what time shares are considered "good quality"? and approximately how much would would this cost to purchase resale and in maintenance fees.

Thanks.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 30, 2008)

I know there are a lot of people who have great luck trading in but I can only tell you about our experiences.  We own a HHI Marriott and just got back from Disney's OKW on Sunday.  We rarely trade this week but couldn't go last year.  Just be aware that there is a regional block so you cannot trade into DVC Orlando with another Orlando TS and the same with HHI.  You cannot trade in with another HHI timeshare to the DVC there.  I think I read somewhere that this is Disney's demand of II.

Marriott's are not cheap to own or purchase.  I think there are people pulling DVC's with more economical ownerships.  I'm sure they will post here.


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 30, 2008)

If you want to use this for one comparison...
In Interval, right now, I could exchange into only 3 DVC resorts:
Hilton Head:  many weeks, Nov through March 21, 2009 (mostly 1bd)
Vero Beach:  Oct 2008-Jan 2009(mostly studios)
Wilderness Lodge: Feb 22-29, 2009 (studio)
We own a 2bd red season Wisconsin timeshare, maint $500, purchased very inexpensive on ebay.  Good luck on your journey to find the right timeshare!


----------



## refumpcpa (Jul 30, 2008)

grd said:


> I am thinking of buying a timeshare but I would like to be able to trade into DVC occasionally. I understand that this may not always be possible but we could always stay off site if necessary.
> 
> I have read that a good quality timeshare should be able to trade to DVC.
> 
> ...


How big of a place do you need when you exchange?  Wyndham points will generally let you see studios and 1BR's with a request first exchange.  Best exchanges are in the morning around 7AM EST.  I have never tried a deposit first, so I don't know if you can get better exchanges using that method.  

Whatever resort you buy, it must trade with Interval International (II) in order to trade into DVC.  DVC does not trade with RCI.  Only a handful of Wyndham properties currently trade with II.  Star Island, Governor's Green and I believe that there are at least two more but I can't think of them right now.  If you buy Wyndham points, the first resort where you buy points determines what exchange company your free membership will be affiliated with.  A decent amount of Wyndham points will cost you $1,000 - $2,000 on ebay with maintenance fees from 500 - 800 per year.

Also, I believe that Disney has regional blocks in effect, meaning that if the resort you buy is in Orlando, you cannot exchange into DVC unless it is within the flexchange period (59 days or less prior to travel).


----------



## littlestar (Jul 31, 2008)

First off, try to buy something you wouldn't mind using if Disney goes away from II tomorrow. Don't base what you buy on whether it trades into Disney. You could really regret it down the road. I think the suggestion of Wyndham points that trade through II could work if you would enjoy a point system. Get a feel for a place you wouldn't mind visiting or a system/family of resorts that you would enjoy. 

We own an EOY (every other year) Marriott in Branson Missouri that has a nice quality rating that has the trade power/quality to trade into Disney. We also own a silver select resort that is dual affiliated with II and RCI, Fairways of the Mountains, that will pull DVC. It's a week 27 so it has terrific trade power because it falls around the 4th of July. It is also managed by VRI and we get a discount on our RCI membership through VRI. I wanted access to both II and RCI. 

II trading can be tricky and it can change. It's ongoing. So buy something you wouldn't mind using. We recently joined RCI to be able to grab some of their "last call" weeks in Orlando. We can stay in Orlando one bedrooms on last call for $219 a week ($249 with tax). Throw in a couple of airline tickets, a cheap car rental, and we've got a vacation for under $800 bucks for the week. Works for me! I don't have to stay onsite at DVC every trip. 

We paid around $2,400 for our EOY Marriott. And we paid around $1,600 for our EOY Week 27 in the mountains. Our maintenance fees are halved since we own EOY's. But the Marriott would run about $700 a year ($350 for half) and our other week is about $285 a year in dues. Of course, you would have to add Interval membership, $84.00, trade fee $139.00, and that $95 fee for trading into DVC. DVC comes up in II mostly in the off season. And usually studios or 1 bedrooms at OKW or SSR. But this could change tomorrow. Don't count on it not to change. 

If you want to stay at Disney a lot, I would try to buy a small DVC points package, too. By owning DVC, you would get $100 off an annual pass and be able to stay at DVC whenever you wanted. We fill in around exchanges/Getaways with our DVC points. And the annual pass discount with DVC is great. Especially if you visit Disney/Orlando a lot.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 31, 2008)

There are other discounts that you can use around WDW when a DVC member.  They range from restaurants to merchandise, to spa experiences.  Usually 10% off.  Also don't forget that you can buy a third of the points you need because of the way DVC banks and borrows.  You could still go every 3 years.  We bought 50 pts initially to be able to go eoy in a studio- Mf's were $250 and we paid under $4500.  Just a thought....


----------



## grd (Jul 31, 2008)

I am very familiar with the way DVC works since I have been addicted to reeding the disboards forum. 

I am interested in buying DVC but just wondering if I had other options.

Trading into DVC is an interesting option since the initial cost would be a lot less. The anual fees is what concerns me. With maintenance fees being $500 or more, II membership and trading fee about 220 and $95 DVC fee which I was not aware of, the total would be above $800.

This is more that the maintenance fee for DVC for 160 points at SSR. 

A sweet or a 1 bedroom would be big enough for us.

It is starting to look like the best options would be to start with a small DVC contract for Disney trips and maybe an EOY timeshare for non Disney trips. I guess if I stick with II, it would still get the option to trade into Disney on occasion.


----------



## scy3000 (Jul 31, 2008)

This is the same situation I am looking at.  I also have come to a conclusion that a small(50-80 point) DVC contract with an EOY Hilton, Marriott, or Hyatt type for other places.  So in that case, what is a good second one to have?


----------



## littlestar (Jul 31, 2008)

We really like the combination of owning both DVC points and our EOY Marriott and Fairways week. Our other two timeshares are lock offs so essentially we get 2 to 4 trades out of those weeks. 

When I locked off our 2 bedroom Marriott, II gave me a bonus week/AC (Accomodation certificate) for the 1 bedroom deposit, so I had a studio to trade in II, the bonus week, and the 1 bedroom. On my Fairways week, it is a very large 2 bedroom with 2 kitchens in it that actually locks off into 2 one bedrooms. Since I own Week 27 (holiday week) II usually gives me an AC for both sides, so I get 4 trades out of that ownership. 

By owning DVC points, I get the perks of being a DVC member, plus I can call DVC Member Services and book what I want, when I want it. I'm not at the mercy of II "hoping" a DVC shows up. Plus, we get the member discounts. We just renewed our annual passes - gotta love that $100 discount. 

We take advantage of the extra cash vacation opportunities (Getaways in II) quite frequently. And like I said, we just joined RCI recently in order to take advantage of their Getaway weeks and Last Calls, as we fly down to Orlando pretty frequently and can travel off season. 

I'm not a strictly "I've got to stay at DVC every trip" type of person. So a combination of DVC and our other resort ownerships work out great for us. We sometimes book 5 nights on DVC points in studios (and let a son-in-law and daughter take the studio) and my husband and I will stay in a Marriott 2 bedroom. We put our name on the DVC reservation so we can come over and swim with the kids or pop into the Disney parks. But then we sleep in our roomy 2 bedroom over at Marriott.  The DVC studios officially sleep 4, but I wouldn't want to stay in a studio all week with 4 adults. 

Disney had a special not too long ago where new members could buy 100 points at Animal Kingdom Lodge directly from Disney. I don't know if they are still offering that, but if you're thinking about around 100 points, it might be worth checking directly with a DVC guide to see if that is still going on. Usually when you buy direct from Disney you get a loaded contract and you can use your points immediately. Keep in mind that SSR and Animal Kingdom Lodge have the longer ending dates (2054 and 2057 on the RTU). Most of the other DVC's have ending dates of 2042 (except contracts at OKW that have been extended). If you need a DVC guide's name, PM me and I'll give you my guide's phone number. She's a peach.

If you go resale for DVC, The Timeshare Store has a good reputation. They sponsor the Dis boards.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 31, 2008)

grd said:


> Trading into DVC is an interesting option since the initial cost would be a lot less. The anual fees is what concerns me. With maintenance fees being $500 or more, II membership and trading fee about 220 and $95 DVC fee which I was not aware of, the total would be above $800.



But depending on what your trader is - if you get an AC from II, you can trade into DVC with that AC during 8 months of the year with an ongoing request (and the other 4 months during flexchange) for just $199 for a studio, $249 for a 1BR or $299 for a 2BR - plus the $95 fee.  And you still have the deposited week to use for another exchange.


----------



## grd (Jul 31, 2008)

What is an AC and what type of trade would I need to get one?


----------



## littlestar (Jul 31, 2008)

grd said:


> What is an AC and what type of trade would I need to get one?



AC stands for accomodation certificate. It's a bonus week that Interval gives when you deposit a high demand 1 or 2 bedroom week with them. The date range can change from year to year and it's not guaranteed because demand varies from year to year. You can use an AC for a studio for $199, a one bedroom for $249, and a 2 or 3 bedroom for $299. 

For example:  my sister owns at Sands of Kahana on Maui and when she deposits her 2 bedroom red week with II (she usually picks a February check-in date to deposit) she always receives an AC from II. She usually calls up II and asks them what weeks qualify for an AC. When she finds out from II what weeks qualify, she then calls her resort and makes a reservation and calls II back with the reservation number and deposits the week. The 2 bedroom deposit shows up right away in her II account and the AC usually takes a couple of days to show up. When she trades her actual week, the trade fee for a domestic trade is $139. When she trades with the AC, it costs what was listed above -$199, $249, or $299. 

AC's have limitations (a grid) on certain months that you can use them. Some people find they can't use them at all and they go to waste. We travel off season, so we've always been able to use our AC's.


----------



## gmarine (Jul 31, 2008)

refumpcpa said:


> How big of a place do you need when you exchange?  Wyndham points will generally let you see studios and 1BR's with a request first exchange.  Best exchanges are in the morning around 7AM EST.  I have never tried a deposit first, so I don't know if you can get better exchanges using that method.
> 
> Whatever resort you buy, it must trade with Interval International (II) in order to trade into DVC.  DVC does not trade with RCI.  Only a handful of Wyndham properties currently trade with II.  Star Island, Governor's Green and I believe that there are at least two more but I can't think of them right now.  If you buy Wyndham points, the first resort where you buy points determines what exchange company your free membership will be affiliated with.  A decent amount of Wyndham points will cost you $1,000 - $2,000 on ebay with maintenance fees from 500 - 800 per year.
> 
> Also, I believe that Disney has regional blocks in effect, meaning that if the resort you buy is in Orlando, you cannot exchange into DVC unless it is within the flexchange period (59 days or less prior to travel).



Trading power restrictions are relaxed during Flexchange but Regional Blocks remain.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 1, 2008)

grd said:


> Trading into DVC... With maintenance fees being $500 or more, II membership and trading fee about 220 and $95 DVC fee which I was not aware of, the total would be above $800.
> 
> This is more that the maintenance fee for DVC for 160 points at SSR.


Yes, the annual fee is a little bit more.  But if you pay $14,000+ for DVC vs. $1,000-$2,000 for the II trader, it's a loooooooong time before breakeven, if ever, to make up for that $12,000+ difference!

If you'd make use of two weeks (deposit + AC) for $1200/yr (incl AC fee + extra Disney fee), your per-week expense drops to $600.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 1, 2008)

Our DVC points have held their value really well. We bought our first contract about 7 years ago and sold that one recently and broke even (even after paying a $1,500 commission). At some point DVC will be worth zero (because it's RTU), but if you use it and sell it say in 10 years and get your money out of it, you're basically out your dues. I guess some people will take what they could have earned in interest on the purchase amount, so you could figure lost opportunity based on what you would have earned in interest. 

At one time we had almost 400 DVC points. We've slimmed down on our DVC points - we're taking care of an elderly parent, working full-time jobs, and then there's the economy that has me pretty nervous. Once we get through some of the things we're facing right now, I plan on upping our DVC points again. If Contemporary comes onboard with Disney as a DVC, I'd like to add on there. 

Good luck with your decision on what to buy. Take your time and read a lot. You're doing your homework.   Do what's right for your family.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 1, 2008)

dmbrand said:


> If you want to use this for one comparison...
> In Interval, right now, I could exchange into only 3 DVC resorts:
> Hilton Head:  many weeks, Nov through March 21, 2009 (mostly 1bd)
> Vero Beach:  Oct 2008-Jan 2009(mostly studios)
> Wilderness Lodge: Feb 22-29, 2009 (studio)...


DVC weeks don't sit online long, so looking online at II doesn't really give you a good idea of how available they are.  Instead, it works best to do an ongoing search and/or search online in the early morning hours every day. I'd say that on a typical day, there are maybe 5 or so Orlando DVC weeks online in the early morning. Based on estimates of the number of DVC members who deposit into II, I would guess there are at least 3,000 Orlando DVC units deposited into II a year, most pf which get snatched up by ongoing searches. 



Lisa P said:


> Yes, the annual fee is a little bit more.  But if you pay $14,000+ for DVC vs. $1,000-$2,000 for the II trader, it's a loooooooong time before breakeven, if ever, to make up for that $12,000+ difference!
> 
> If you'd make use of two weeks (deposit + AC) for $1200/yr (incl AC fee + extra Disney fee), your per-week expense drops to $600.


Right; I was going to say the same thing.  I don't figure than DVC trades cost me $800.  I pay about $300 in MFs for the week I use for my DVC trades, and I get an AC each year.  So, I get two one-bedroom trades for about $500 each ($300 MF, about $220 for the II membership and exchange fee for the first trade, $280 for the AC trade, plus $95 Disney resort fee for each trade.)  

Even if the mF for your trader was much higher than mine and you did save a little on MFs, it would take many years to make back the initial purchase price of a DVC contract. And, 160 points isn't enough for a one-bedroom at SSR, even in the off-season. You'd have to try to get Old Key West at the 7-month booking window, and it's possible it might not be available for your dates (although it is generally much easier to book at the 7-month window than to get an II reservation for specific dates.)  So,  if SSR were your home resort, you'd need more points to be guaranteed to be able to book a week, and that means a higher MF. 

That said, I find it has worked out very well to both own a DVC contract and to trade in via II when an exchange is available.  

I've written up a little article on how to trade into the DVC.  I'd be happy to send it to anyone who emails or PMs me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 1, 2008)

A week in a one bedroom at Saratoga Springs is 182 points, I believe, and that is the lowest season.  We do mostly stay in the low season (low crowd levels) and the choice season (194 points, early-to-mid October).  We have also stayed in the magic season (March 1st-8th this year, which is 243 points).  We have also had 2 bedroom units 3 times, which is a lot more points for those.  Our Disney traders we use only for Disney, not for anything else, and all of our weeks get AC's, which we also use for Disney trades.


----------



## grd (Aug 1, 2008)

I am leaning towards buying a $150 point contract at DVC SSR. I love the flexibility of being able to chose the number of days and we would have more control on when to go.

It is tempting to wait for BLT but I don't know if I can really justify the extra cost just to be on the monorail, plus we should still be able to book it at some point during non prime season. 

If we decide that the initial cost is to high "i.e. I can't convince my wife to spend so much", then I think we will go for another timeshare. I will need to do much more research before choosing what resort to buy. 

How do I know what type of trading power a resort will have before I buy it. I did notice the week chart that indicated the relative demand for each week on the II site but did not see a rating for the resort.


----------

